# State Record-Utah Chub



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just looking though the fishing record books for the state, and it looks like the honorable R. Johnson holds the record for the biggest Utah Chub at 1 lb 11 oz, and 13.25" in length. Seems to me that record could be easily broken at Strawberry, Scofield, or even Jordanelle. There are some bruisers swimming around these days. So if you catch one that seems big, have that baby checked! Who knows, you may end up in the Utah record books, and push old Ray out of one more record!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Geez, I may have broken that last year.

So, what's the big deal about Ray Johnson? A lot of people seem to have a serious opinion about the guy.

Personally, I've never met him or communicated online with him, so I couldn't possibly form an opinion.

Without knowing him, all I can do is give props for being a dedicated fisherman with a knack for records.

Why do so many seem to have beef with him? Honestly, I'd like to understand.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never met him either. I know a few guys who have, one who grew up with Ray. I'll try to be diplomatic. It's one thing to be a good fisherman. It's another to be a glory hog. It's one thing to deserve a pat on the back, and something very different to break your arm while trying to pat yourself on the back.

Then there are the stories of questionable behavior. I wasn't there, and don't know the facts. But where there's smoke, there's fire. Some stories are sure to be the rantings of jealous nay sayers. Others maybe only contain a grain of truth. But I've worked with three people who've fished with Ray. Then there's the "Real Minnow" lures. Allegations that some of the pictures in his book were of fish that he didn't catch, or multiple pictures of the same fish, but in different poses, clothes, or locations.

But hey, if he wants his name in the record books so badly that he will hike twelve miles to catch the world record yellow speckled, white nosed, hump backed dace on 2 pound test, then I guess he deserves it. Even if it was only 4.5" long and a little under 2 ounces. He single handedly loaded the *vacant* records for many of the species available to fishermen in Utah. I don't recall that he ever broke anyone else's record, just got his name on the list first on things like a flannel mouthed chub. (Yep, that's for real) Then, he became such a nuisance to the UDWR that they quit keeping records for many of the species. Few men can say that they've had that much influence on the record books, or the state run agency that governs their favorite pass time.

Fishrmn


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

With Mr. Johnson I firmly believe the 'truth lies somewhere in the middle' WRT record catches. No I have never met the man but I have talked with current DWR employees who have met Mr. Johnson on several past occassions years ago. Mr. Johnson would even make it a point to go to an individuals house showing him in the trunk of his car the 40" plus Tiger Muskie his son caught...stating 'see my son can catch big fish too'....hmmmm

I've read a couple articles by Mr. Johnson and let me say this...his young son and daughter catch and by this articles indications 'keep' a 54" Tiger but thats not an 'angling' record while his C&R 53 1/4" is. Including he had his son well under the age of 18 sign the form witnessing this C&R Tiger Musky catch. Back then based on knowing a couple DWR employees they told me at the time this state agency didn't question submitted forms for record catches and took the forms submitted to them as fact being submitted by 'honest' folks. Also in this one particular article we've read we noted well a lot of suspect information and I'll leave it at that.

I have no doubt Mr. Johnson loved to fish...I find his angling records more believeable because the fish is seen by others but Mr. Johnsons C&R records are highly suspect IMHO.

I have to ask how come he isn't around now with newer records? Maybe he's met his maker I don't know but for someone who surely had/has a passion for catching the 'lunker' of a life time if he's still alive you'd think he'd still be fishing and breaking records now wouldn't you...again with Mr. Johnson I firmly believe the *'truth lies somewhere in the middle' *WRT to record catches....as the old saying goes, *'all fishermen are liars except you and me and I'm not sure about you'* -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I watched my buddy Matthew Russel pull a 1.1 pound 11 inch Utah Chub out of the ice at Scofield Res. last weekend. It was the only fish he has caught after watching my twin and I slaughter the fish all year. Woulda been nice to see him get in the record books before he moves to Nevada. No he didn't throw it back.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

What's the best tackle to use for Utah Chubs?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brfisherman17 said:


> What's the best tackle to use for Utah Chubs?


Here's some great chub info for ya...

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Angling-Time ... cies/Chub/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> I've never met him either. I know a few guys who have, one who grew up with Ray. I'll try to be diplomatic. It's one thing to be a good fisherman. It's another to be a glory hog. It's one thing to deserve a pat on the back, and something very different to break your arm while trying to pat yourself on the back.
> 
> Then there are the stories of questionable behavior. I wasn't there, and don't know the facts. But where there's smoke, there's fire. Some stories are sure to be the rantings of jealous nay sayers. Others maybe only contain a grain of truth. But I've worked with three people who've fished with Ray. Then there's the "Real Minnow" lures. Allegations that some of the pictures in his book were of fish that he didn't catch, or multiple pictures of the same fish, but in different poses, clothes, or locations.
> 
> ...


interesting..... :?

I've also heard all the stories and seen the cave he reportedly lived in while he was a man with no country....

Good or bad, he leaves a legacy....


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

How much truth is there to the story of the men he let drown in Flaming Gorge?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They're dead. Drowned at Flaming Gorge. He was there. Other than that I couldn't tell ya what happened, how, or why.

Fishrmn


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

brfisherman17 said:


> What's the best tackle to use for Utah Chubs?


I've never targeted them specifically, but I've found that, at least at Joe's Valley, they like silver, especially a silver Kastmaster. They have relatively small mouths, so you can't go too big, I'd think. In fact that's one technique I've used to _avoid_ catching them, using a larger lure.

They are hideous creatures and I hate the noise they make when you try to unhook them, but they do put up a good fight.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

